# Another Horse Story



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Horse found with brand cut out of hide - Life- msnbc.com


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a tragicidy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...?... I can't even.... just....


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

That's not even necessary


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

^ that is what I was thinking, if getting rip of the brand so it could not be traced, blogged or even a rebranding


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

That i just beyond ridiculous...poor mare.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Awh! people like that need to go to jail!


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

That's horrible! I feel so bad for that poor mare... What if, rather than the owner not wanting to be identified, what is she was stolen? Just that thought makes me shudder...


----------



## HeydayHunter (Jul 19, 2009)

Absolutely horrible  and ridiculous.
I feel really bad for the mare too, but at least she was rescued and will be okay. 
She'll definately be better off with her new owner (obviously).
Ugh, stuff like this and people who do those kind of things just make me sick.


----------

